

William Shatner questions Reddit's permissive culture - 7c8011dda3f3b
http://www.theverge.com/2013/2/10/3973634/william-shatner-versus-reddit

======
mnicole
Ah, Verge comments; always so insightful.. Everyone brings up Digg as a
counter-example, but completely forget SomethingAwful as a strong and diverse
community with radical degrees of separation between each sub while still
being able to kick the dirt to the curb; doing so in a public manner that
makes people think before they submit.

Reddit will continue to go downhill if they don't take moderation more
seriously and allow it to be a safe-haven for discrimination; awareness that
it's happening and that 'something' needs to be done doesn't do anything but
make people feel like they're contributing to the greater good, but when no
one runs the risk of taking responsibility, nothing will change. It's at the
point now where admins need to do a better job policing the subreddit
moderators themselves. Some of the most needlessly-prolific users (those with
histories of online _and_ offline abuse, those who intentionally game the
system) moderate/make decisions for some of the largest communities and make
decisions that affect thousands of users. That should never even be an option,
as it just alienates the rest of the userbase and will make it hard for
companies to justify spending marketing dollars advertising to audiences they
don't want to be associated with.

I commend Shatner on making these points because they need to be made by
someone with listeners inside and out of the community, rather than the
minority who get downvoted and told to go somewhere else if they can't stand
the heat. Even more that he told SRS to screw off for doing whatever they were
trying to do with his likeness.

------
sp332
Was Shatner's face added to SRS sarcastically? Or were they promoting him?

